# 1986 IMC pump 6BU



## bartjamie565 (5 mo ago)

I'm looking for information on this IMC pump Its mounted on 60 gallon tank with a 10 hp 3 phase motor. The only numbers I have found on pump is 6BU on lower crank case. The tank test date was 1986. I would like to know cfm output and proper rpm range the pump should be run at


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

bartjamie,

Looks like they used the Italian HP51 pump, a picture of yours would help.






American IMC HP51 Pump Parts


Parts for the American IMC HP51 pump. Our site is easy to shop and we have online schematics, tech docs and videos available.




mastertoolrepair.com













Stephen


----------



## bartjamie565 (5 mo ago)

Thank You for the reply Stevon I'm including these photos for you, The overall height of pump is 21 1/2 inches high, the top cylinder head is roughly 7x13 inches, and the drive pulley is 19 1/2 inches in diameter, and the pump was powered with a 10 hp motor. Any info would be appreciated, Thank you Jamie


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

bartjamie, 

I think your pump is made in Italy by FIAC SPA and was used in many cheaper brands of compressors for the home market. The pumps are very light with an aluminum flywheel and amazingly they still last a long time with light use. A body shop or other heavy commercial use would kill this pump in about 2 years. Still for the money, they perform well and for your large pump version, parts are still readily available. I have the small 2 stage pump version that there are almost no parts available, it's over 20 years old and still working fine. I will have to buy a new chinese pump when mine gives up the ghost. What is your concern, issue?

Stephen


----------



## bartjamie565 (5 mo ago)

stevon said:


> bartjamie,
> 
> I think your pump is made in Italy by FIAC SPA and was used in many cheaper brands of compressors for the home market. The pumps are very light with an aluminum flywheel and amazingly they still last a long time with light use. A body shop or other heavy commercial use would kill this pump in about 2 years. Still for the money, they perform well and for your large pump version, parts are still readily available. I have the small 2 stage pump version that there are almost no parts available, it's over 20 years old and still working fine. I will have to buy a new chinese pump when mine gives up the ghost. What is your concern, issue?
> 
> Stephen


I'm basically interested in the specs of the pump, CFM output , rpm running speed range, recommended oil etc, Judging by the sounds of turn pump over by hand, It should preform well, and has no internal play in crank or pistons, Valves seem to be working ok. I did get it from an industrial business that closed down, but it seems to be well maintained, Oil was fairly clean and no signs of metal particles in oil, the only issue I have found was small oil leak on drain tube that some new Teflon tape cured it and snugging up oil site glass, But I will know more once I get motor mounted and run it, And knowing the rpm range will help me with choosing the proper motor pulley .


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

bartjamie, 

These are the specs that I could find:

37.23 cfm @ 100 psi 35.37 cfm @ 175 psi.
10.0 - 15.0 HP
Min RPM 700 Max RPM 1200
Max Pressure 175 psi
16.93" flywheel
Includes aftercooler, air filter and flywheel.
Bore LP 5.12" HP 2.76"
Stroke 3.74"
Belt A-2
16.93" L x 16" W x 29.5" H
Weight 187 lbs.
Bolt Footprint 11.42" Side to Side 9.06" Front to Back
Oil 2.27 Qts.

With a 1725 rpm motor you would need an eight inch double pulley to run the pump at 707 rpm.

You can use this fun tool to calculate pulley size, pump speed, belt length, etc:






Pulley Calculator. RPM, Belt Length, Speed, Animated Diagrams - Inch







www.blocklayer.com





Stephen


----------



## bartjamie565 (5 mo ago)

Thank You Stevon for sharing your knowledge with me Take Care Jamie


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

bartjamie, 

For a hundred years, most folks and commercial users just used straight non-detergent 30 weight oil. There is a more modern synthetic compressor oil recommended by new air pump manufactures for severe duty. One company even extends the warranty on their pump if you buy the maintenance kit (includes synthetic oil) with the purchase of the compressor! I just use straight non-detergent 30 weight oil and change it every few years. Question how good is your power? 208 volts? does your 3 phase motor support running on that? In single phase applications the electric motor selection is critical for any motor over 3 HP.

Stephen


----------



## bartjamie565 (5 mo ago)

I have a 100 amp service in my garage and never had an issue running a 5hp motor single phase, on my old Bruner V-4 pump along with lighting, welders stereo and of coarse a fridge.. So I'm going to test compressor with 5 hp motor which is commerial grade motor not a Harbour freight special. And if pump runs good then I may jump it to a large motor before putting it into use in my shop, The only reason I bought this pump was to replace the smaller tank on V-4 and boost the cfm for when I do sand blasting and it came at a cheap price to buy


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

bartjamie, 

Well with a 5 HP 1725 rpm motor you could only get the pump up to 400 rpm, OK for a test but not good to run a long time because the lubrication won't work inside of the pump. Motor running @ 1750 rpm with a 4 inch dual groove A section pulley, that would run the pump at 350 rpm. With the belts and the cost of the pulley, I personally wouldn't bother just for a test unless I had those parts lying around for free and nothing else to do in my life. But it's your time/money lol

Stephen


----------

